# Why no more Fun Wons? (open letter to Bud)



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

Bud, 

I think the Fun Wons is great because for those of us who don't have BRP dealers, we can easily get 12th scale tyres and wheels. I think it would be cooler to have bodies available that accomodate the wider tyres (and I may have to do some vacuum forming to get bodies like that), but I am happy to use easily available 12th scale tyres even with the weird look they give with a regular 18th scale body. (maybe make a "super 18"?)

I am very happy that you had sold me the kit, and maybe some people could convince you to not discontinue the Fun Wons conversions.

Thanks,

Douglas A. Rogers
very, very happy BRP customer


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You can get SC18 tires right from us!!
Fun wons sales of like 5 a year is just too low to keep going. SORRY !!!
If You have one and need parts I can still make parts for them.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Fun Wons pretty much rule the track here in Pa. Last July they held their own at "Da Track" at BRP World Headquarters in Ohio, and those guys are some of the fastest 1/18 scale racers in the country! I believe a Fun Won even won the B-main.

:tongue: LONG LIVE DA BUG!!! :tongue:


----------



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

I will say this: I was only bested by an RC 18T w/ mamba brushless while racing with the Fun Wons. My laps (until I had too many technical issues) were a few seconds faster. I think I need a different spur gear as I was literally smoking the motor. It still held up fine.

Had I not had some technical issues (including a radio that took a dump) and had I not tried using velcro to hold the body on, I would have had a great race.


----------

